# Bringing Puppy Home



## MsKris (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi everyone!
I decided to sign up for this website because I'm pretty sure this is the website I visited most often when I decided I was going to get a cockapoo. I've grown up around many family dogs my entire life, but this will be the first one that I will be able to call my own. His name is Levi, and he's 6 weeks right now! I pick him up August 23rd, when he'll be 10 weeks old. I already have a kennel, and all the necessary supplies. My concern right now is that it will be about a 4 hour trip home from the breeder. Any advice on bringing my new puppy home? Do you find it better to have him on your lap so he's comfortable, or do you think putting him in a travel carrier will make him feel more comfortable? 
Thanks!


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi and welcome! Sounds like you have some exciting times heading your way. It also sounds as though you are prepared and that is important for you as well as the puppy. We picked up our puppy the end of May, she was 8 weeks old. We too had a 4+ hour drive. I took a travel crate along in case but she stayed in my lap the entire ride home. She slept most of the way. 

I also took along a stuffed dog and put it in the pen with all of the puppies of the litter. They played with this dog for quite awhile and this stuffed dog rode in my lap as well. This has helped her with adjusting to her crate and sleeping. She still sleeps with it day and night and plays with it all the time. I hope you have a wonderful first day, it is exciting! Post more pictures when you are able. Enjoy!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Welcome :canada:
Levi looks lovely - is he sable? i'd love to see him the right way up too!
We brought Dot home when she was 10 weeks old and she sat on a knee all the way home over 4 hour journey. She was really good. We lined the boot (trunk?) of the car with some plastic and put pee pads on top. When we stopped for a human comfort break we let her pad around in the boot. She had some water to drink and a little dried kibble. She did not pee or poop the whole way home - nor was she sick, although she did drink quite a bit! We had a couple of towels handy just in case, but did not need them.
I did put a collar with an id tag on her as soon as we picked her up - just in case of accidents or her getting loose (I like to cover the worst possible scenario!). I love looking at the pics of her on her journey home - she looks so tiny!
I like Alittlepoo's idea of taking a toy with you - or you could mail a puppy blanket to the breeder and ask her to let the pups and mum sleep on it for a while so that it gets really impregnated with their scent. 
Look forward to hearing more about Levi.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Levi looks adorable, I hope we see more pics when he's home.
On the knee is a comfort for puppy, but in a travel crate is safer for all who are travelling in the car. 
I bought 2 puppies home - both on my knee  not at the same time I hasten to add! 
Marzi - loving baby Dit dot! X


----------



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

Agree with all that has been said, particularly the blanket and toy. Our Pippin had a four hour journey as well and started of on my wife's lap but son found a spot in a plastic mushroom crate we had brought along. Not sure it would be a good idea to put her in a proper crate so early! Good luck!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

I never had to travel far to get my two so I couldn't say, but I would like to say what a lovely pup he is. Welcome to you both


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Bear was in the car with us for around 3 hours on his trip back home. I had him on my lap (OH was driving) with a soft blanket and toy. He slept the entire time with no accidents. I think if you're taking them away from their mum and littermates, it is a good idea to have them close to you so they don't get anxiety. It is already a stressful situation for them to be leaving their home.


----------



## MsKris (Jul 29, 2015)

Thanks everyone so much for the positive feedback and advice! Here are some more photos of Levi that you wanted. One more week until I meet my little boy!


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

Oh my what a beautiful little boy! I really love his coloring. I know how excited you must be, time seems to drag. He is so cute you will love him to pieces. Good luck on pick up day, let us know how it goes and post more pics! Oh, he is gorgeous.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Totally adorable, loving his colour rather unusual and quiet striking ! 
I bet your really excited. I keep seeing all these lovely different colour poos,but the hubby says two is enough or we will end up with a poo football team


----------



## MsKris (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm sorry it's been so long! For anyone who happens to be interested -
I am in absolute love with Levi. He's now almost 8 months old. He is the sweetest, smartest, cuddliest dog ever. He also is the quietest! (he NEVER barks.) 
I'm entering him in agility classes soon, so that's very exciting! I wish you could all meet him, he loves to hug new people! 
Thanks for the well wishes, hope all of you and your puppies are good!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Levi is stunning and I am so glad that you are enjoying him so much - I love happy cockapoo owner stories.
His blue eye is stunning.
Enjoy the quiet my girls were very quiet as pups .... not so quiet now and I think the barking really started around 18 months  I do have to work at quiet particularly when we are in the house in the evening and there is noise outside.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

MsKris said:


> I'm sorry it's been so long! For anyone who happens to be interested -
> I am in absolute love with Levi. He's now almost 8 months old. He is the sweetest, smartest, cuddliest dog ever. He also is the quietest! (he NEVER barks.)
> I'm entering him in agility classes soon, so that's very exciting! I wish you could all meet him, he loves to hug new people!
> Thanks for the well wishes, hope all of you and your puppies are good!


Wow Levi is a looker!
Those eyes are extra special, like you often see on huskies ..... Or the late david bowie 
He looks like a little darling, more photos required please!!


----------



## MHDDOG2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

What a face!!! So handsome!


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Just look at those eyes!	:love-eyes: :love-eyes: :love-eyes: :love-eyes:


----------

